
Unreal Tournament 99 intro flyby in web browser - shurcooL
https://icculus.org/ut99-emscripten/
======
i336_
This is a fair bit more than that, "Hit ESC to begin" actually takes you to
the main menu.

That said... I got an (untraceable) Emscripten JS exception when I tried to
start a new game.

As an aside, I tried this on an old ThinkPad X61, and the System Console
resizes and moves around the screen with really no noteable lag. I know, it's
just a dialog box, but I'm still reasonably impressed (Windowmanager in
UT99->OpenGL->JS->JIT->DOM->C++->X11->screen)

~~~
shurcooL
Yeah, this is basically the real UT99 codebase ported to run in the browser,
but only includes resource files sufficient for the intro and main menu.

The author outlined this in one of the bullet points.

I agree, the main menu was equally impressively responsive for me, even at
2560x1600 resolution.

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-doGsRVoAAAOco.jpg:orig](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-doGsRVoAAAOco.jpg:orig)

------
shurcooL
The author tweeted about this at
[https://twitter.com/icculus/status/857677043542130688](https://twitter.com/icculus/status/857677043542130688),
and there's some discussion in the replies.

------
clarry
Competition & diversity is good, right? But people pretend there is nothing
besides Steam, if you're looking to purchase games.

Here, have at least one alternative:
[https://www.gog.com/games?sort=bestselling&search=unreal&pag...](https://www.gog.com/games?sort=bestselling&search=unreal&page=1)

UT99 is still a very beautiful & atmospheric game today.

------
wodenokoto
Wasn't the unreal flyby one of the early .asm / emscripten demos? I feel like
I've seen this before.

~~~
shurcooL
You're probably thinking of the Epic Citadel tech demo [1]. It was
specifically created for demonstrating emscripten on Unreal Engine 3.

This is the original UT99 game instead. It's similar, but not the same.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epic_Citadel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epic_Citadel)

